# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  آهل القطيف

## احلى كلام الحب

كلمات الشاعر / محسن أبو شاهين 


خبروا آهل القطيف // إن لي عدهم وليف 

ساكن البستان خلي // وفي الجمال مالة وصيف 

أعدروني يوم وصفتة // القمر خلي وغناتي 

في القطيف أنا عشقتة // أغلى من روحي وحياتي 

خبروا آهله آحبة // وما أحب خلِ سواة 

أسلو قلبي وقلبة // والجواب قلبي خداة 

أشتكي لهل القطيف // وكل قمرة في القطيف 

شافت عيونها حبي // أتخبره بحاَل الوليف 

وتقول له محسن كتب // آجمل أبيات الشعر 

وحبك بقلبة أنكتب // ميلاد وحبة مستمر 


وسلامتكم

----------


## التائهه

كلمات معبرة ورااااااااااائعة
  لماتحتويها من وصف لمدينتي
  >القطيف<قطيف الحب والعطاء
    باهلها من شباب وشابات صغير 
     وكبير ...فلك كل الشكر
     يااحلى كلام الحب

 التااااااااائهة

----------


## شهد الأحزان

اهدي حروفي الحين الى /محسن أبو شاهين 



اوصفه بحلى وصيف //رسـالـهـ ودّي توصل من غلاها



تحركي يا جيوش المشاعر واكتبي
احلى ابيات المحبه واحلى كلمات عاشقي

اكتبي احلى حروف وانثري ورتبي
واجمعي من كل باقة مايليق بهذا المقام

قطيفية / له مكانه بقلبي هو مطلبي
يحبها ويعشقهاو بالحيل / ويارساله إوصلي
ياظروف ضمي حروفه /ويالقطيفية شهدي 
حقيقة خل يسأل عن وليفه /من اشعاره يرتوي
افرحي يابنت / وسيري ع وهج الرسول وعلي

يعطيك العافيه أخوي وتسلم يمناك 


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## THE GAME

يسلمو

----------


## THE GAME

يسلمو

----------

